# Nocturne Op.9 No.2 in E-flat Major - Frederic Chopin (Interpretation)



## BrayanAyl (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello!

My name is Brayan, I'm new to classical music. I started listening this beautiful music like* 2 years ago*.
*1 year ago* I started learning piano, and I really try my hard to learn this piece, I know I'm not in the right level to interpretate this gorgeuos piece, but I tried to and here is the result:

- 




I would love to receive *feedback*, I never had a teacher before.

Thanks for taking your time to read the post!


----------

